# what is a muffler mod?



## tuco1963 (Feb 5, 2012)

hi all
what is a muffler mod? ive got a stihl 028wb and a promac 610 could a mod give me more power? 
also ive heard that no muffler on a chainsaw would burn a piston is this true?


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 5, 2012)

Suggest you check our arboristsite.com.  Chainsaw crazy over there, can read about modding chainsaws to your hearts content.  Muffler mod is simply adding additional ports to let the saw breathe easier...I would imagine carb would have to be readjusted or you would burn things up a bit.


----------



## CTYank (Feb 5, 2012)

Lots of folks on AS assume that anything that makes a chainsaw louder boosts power output.
Like kids with glasspacks back when. (Not caring that it makes them deaf.)
You need _something _bolted to the exhaust port, or the negative-pressure immediately following the high-pressure exhaust pulse on port-opening can easily draw debris into the cylinder. Look at some of the early mufflers- short, gently bent tubing,
Some folks prefer quiet saws, while still using ear plugs/muffs.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 5, 2012)

Just like anything not all saws modded will react the same. For the most part adding holes or just plain gutting a muffler will result in better performance. But to truly know will will need to do times tests before and after. That is set up a place to cut some cookies on a uniform piece of wood and use same bar and chain before and right after. 
My best advise is to go to AS and see what others have done and what gains they achieved. It may save you time and expense. Nearly all my saws are modded and one I had modded by the dealer right out of the box.


----------

